
Roku fake activation scams: How do they work? - gszathmari
https://osint.fans/roku-fake-activation-scams
======
Nextgrid
Why is Google not held liable for being complicit in an obvious criminal
enterprise? They are getting paid to promote the scam. It's one thing if those
ended up on the search results accidentally due to SEO, but this is not the
case and Google is outright taking money for leading people to the scammers.

